# Preaching/Teaching Authenticity



## Martin (Dec 29, 2011)

When you preach/teach how much of the sermon/lesson should be your own thoughts? 

For example, I am not trained in exegesis, hermeneutics, and such. I have trouble coming up with what to say when I teach. It helps if I can build off of a sermon on the passage mixed in with commentaries. Is this okay? Should I use more original ideas that I get from the text? I hope the question makes sense.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 29, 2011)

Eric,

I would suggest seeking further training in exegesis and hermeneutics. 

Dr. ML Jones has a good book, "Preachers and Preaching" and CH Spurgeon has written "Lectures to My Students" which covers some preaching basics I believe. These are good places to start.


----------



## Martin (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have both but have not had a chance to read them yet. I also have MacArthur's book on preaching which I have not read yet as well.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 29, 2011)

Can your pastor or teaching elders mentor you and take you through how it is that they prepare for their sermons? Maybe you could sit down with them and they could discuss their normal weekly routine and what tools they use, etc.


----------



## Herald (Dec 29, 2011)

Eric, where are you preaching?


----------



## Martin (Dec 29, 2011)

@Mr. Bill, I am not preaching. I teach a small Sunday School class.


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 29, 2011)

I have the same questions as you Eric. I'm glad that you've asked these questions. Your concern about exegesis reveals that you probably strive to thoroughly unpack the text.


----------



## baron (Dec 29, 2011)

Eric said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I have both but have not had a chance to read them yet. I also have MacArthur's book on preaching which I have not read yet as well.



Eric would you like to have The Reconstruction of Preaching by Dr. Joe Morecraft lll? I do not know if it will help you or not? It's a sprial book with 23 Cds. There was a recording problem on some CD though. Just let me know.


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 29, 2011)

Book Academy - FREE Spurgeon recommended digital bible commentaries to download This might be a link to "lectures to my students."


----------



## bug (Dec 30, 2011)

Eric said:


> When you preach/teach how much of the sermon/lesson should be your own thoughts?
> 
> For example, I am not trained in exegesis, hermeneutics, and such. I have trouble coming up with what to say when I teach. It helps if I can build off of a sermon on the passage mixed in with commentaries. Is this okay? Should I use more original ideas that I get from the text? I hope the question makes sense.



Never go straight to a commentary or sermon by another, if you do you will simply think what they think. Read the text, and reread it, and then reread it. Read 20 times if you have to, till you know it! Then break it down. What is the main point the text is making? That is the focus of your message, then how does the writer make that point? There are simply masses of good books out there on various approaches to doing this, Christ centred preaching' by Brian Chappel, Mounce's 'greek for the rest of us' teaching good ways of sepertaing out clauses in the text etc.


----------



## cmarehart (Jan 2, 2012)

baron said:


> Eric would you like to have The Reconstruction of Preaching by Dr. Joe Morecraft lll? I do not know if it will help you or not? It's a sprial book with 23 Cds. There was a recording problem on some CD though. Just let me know.



I'll note that, beyond the physical media John is offering, this 24-messsage series (a week-long seminary modular course) is also available to listen to free, at sermonaudio.


----------



## Martin (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your responses and all of the resources that have been provided. I will take a look at them! One further question, what questions should I be asking as I read the passage to try to find out what is going on, the meaning, what is to be learned, etc. Or, what do you ask as you read a passage?


----------



## Logan Almy (Jan 12, 2012)

Here are some good application questions (not exhaustive) to ask of the text:
1. Is there a promise to believe?
2. Is there a command to obey?
3. Is there a lesson to learn?
4. Is there an example to follow?
5. Is there a blessing to enjoy?
6. Is there a sin to avoid? 
7. Is there a warning to heed?


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 12, 2012)

> what do you ask as you read a passage


Context! In the passage's place in the book, its place in the history of redemption, and its place in the general historical setting. I also pay close attention to cross references so that the passage in front of me is interpreted by other scriptures.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 13, 2012)

Logan Almy said:


> Here are some good application questions (not exhaustive) to ask of the text:
> 1. Is there a promise to believe?
> 2. Is there a command to obey?
> 3. Is there a lesson to learn?
> ...



Before any of these questions you need to ask about Jesus' place in the text.


----------



## ObligatoryFate (Jan 19, 2012)

N. Eshelman said:


> Before any of these questions you need to ask about Jesus' place in the text.



Always ask, "Where is the Gospel?" and always cite your sources.


----------

